# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  C-11-Cholin-PET/CT-Untersuchung +eMRT

## Harro

Hallo,allen Forumsteilnehmern, die mir für die am 9.1.2007 bei Prof. Reske im Universitätsklinikum Ulm vorgenommene Untersuchung gute Wünsche mit auf den Weg gegeben haben, hiermit nochmals meinen Dank. Diese Wünsche haben geholfen, denn das Ergebnis sieht wie folgt aus:

Lokalbefund: In der Prostata rechts gelegene intensive, fokale Cholin-Mehranreicherung.
Lymphknotenstatus: Kein Nachweis suspekter Lymphknotenvergrößerungen
pelvinen, retroperitoneal, thorakal oder zervikal
Abdomen: Nierenzyste links, Aortensklerose, Oberbauchorgane sonst unauffällig.
Hals und Thorax: Bis nach retrosternal reichende Knotenstruma. Regelrechte Gefäßstrukturen. Unspezifische Lymphknoten mediastinal und axilär. Ausgeprägte Gynäkomastie. Im Lungenfenster kein Nachweis von Lungenrundherden oder Infiltraten.
Knochenfenster: Degenerative Veränderungen an der gesamten Wirbelsäule. Kein Nachweis von Osteolysen oder Osteosklerosen. Regelrechte Cholin-Verteilung im Skelett.
MRT der Prostata mit Endorektalspule nativ und nach KM:
Im mittleren Drittel der peripheren Zone rechts in der Prostata nachweisbare T2w hypointense Raumforderung, die nach Kontrastmittel-gabe ein kräftiges Enhancement aufweist. Die beiden neurovasculären Bündel sind symmetrisch abgrenzbar ohne Zeichen einer Infiltration rechts.
Kein Nachweis von suspekten Lymphknoten im Becken.

Beurteilung: Lokalrezidiv eines Prostata-Ca im mittleren Drittel des rechten Prostatalappens peripher gelegen. Kein Nachweis von Lymphknoten oder Fernmetastasen.

Meine Therapieentscheidung sieht nach erstmaliger ausführlicher Rücksprache mit einem Heidelberger Onkologen wie folgt aus:

Sofortige 2. DHB mit 9-monatiger Laufzeit. Dann IMRT bei Prof. Debus in Heidelberg und danach noch einmal 6 Monate DHB. Dann hoffe ich, eine Weile Ruhe zu haben.

Ich würde mich freuen, zu dieser Entscheidung auch gegenteilige Meinungen zu hören, denn noch habe ich kein Implantat bekommen, aber heute schon für das Flare-up mit Casodex begonnen und natürlich Proscar.

Da ich kein Mediziner bin, habe ich mir einige Ausdrücke bei Google erfragt.
Dieses Wissen möchte ich hier noch einflechten:
fokal = von einem Krankheitsherd ausgehend
pelvin = das Becken betreffend
retroperitoneal = unter der Bauchhöhle liegend
thorakal = zum Brustraum gehörend
zervikal = im Bereich Hals + Schulter
Aortensklerose = Verhärtung der Aortenwand
Knotenstruma = Schilddrüsenvergrößerung mit Knoten
mediastinal = mittleres Gebiet des Brustraums
axillär = Achselhöhle betreffend
Gynäkomastie = Brustdrüsenvergrößerung
Osteolysen = wenn einzelne Zellen im lebenden Organismus zu Grunde  
                   gehen
Osteosklerosen = Knochenentzündung - Knochentumore - Knochenfraktur
neurovasculäre Bündel = Nervenstränge, die z. B. für die Erektion 
                                  zuständig sind
Enhancement = Steigerung

Ihr dürft gern schmunzeln, aber ich wollte es nun selbst herausfinden.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Hutschi,

ich wünsche Dir für das weitere Vorgehen einer Therapie viel Glück!

Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hutschi,

normal müssen wir uns in Ulm gesehen haben, da ich auch am 9.1.07 dort zum PET-Cholin war. Zu Deiner Therapie finde ich die Vor- und Nachschaltung der 2-DHB zur IMRT schon sehr heftig, insbesondere auch, da das PET-Cholin bei Dir keine Auffälligkeiten bezüglich Metastasen gezeigt hat und Du schon bereits einen kompletten DHB-Zyklus gemacht hast. Wenn Du Dir den Bericht von Helmut Illini unter Texte Nr. 33 ansiehst, dann entdeckst Du, dass Hemut- ebenfalls nach einem Rezidiv nach DHB- bei einer ungünstigeren Ausgangslage nur IMRT, bis jetzt erfolgreich, gemacht hat. Ich würde mir deshalb die Gründe für Deine Therapie genau erläutern lassen und gegebenfalls ins Forum zur Diskussion stellen.
Das rechte Händchen und viel Glück
Knut.

----------


## Harro

Hallo, lieber Knut,

es war fast unheimlich für mich, daß wohl die meisten sonst aktiven Betroffenen hier im Forum meine Therapieentscheidung für gut befanden, obwohl mir selbst inzwischen Zweifel gekommen sind. Ich weiß von einem Forumsteilnehmer, daß genau meine vom Onkologen nach Abstimmung mit mir festgelegte Vorgehensweise von diesem so umgesetzt wurde. Ich hatte heute ein sehr langes Telefongespräch mit Helmut Illini, der nämlich
ohne zusätzliche Hormonbehandlung die IMRT in Heidelberg durchgezogen hat. Der Kisp-Beitrag Nr. 33 von Helmut war ja auch eigentlich der Auslöser für meine plötzliche Bereitschaft, mich einer Bestrahlung auszusetzen, nachdem ich vorher vehement alle Therapien außer DHB abgelehnt hatte.

Nun der Termin bei Prof. Debus in HD am 19.1.2007 um 9.30 steht. Seit 3 Tagen nehme ich wieder Proscar und auch erstmals wieder Casodex, aber nicht wie bei der DHB 150 mg sondern 50 mg. Da ich den Termin für die IMRT noch nicht kenne, wollte ich meinem Tumor wenigstens bis dahin ein "Hallo Stop" zurufen. Ich hoffe, er versteht deutsch.

Die große 3-fache Hormonblockade als 2. Durchgang reserviere ich mir dann für die Zeit nach IMRT, falls das überhapt noch einmal erforderlich werden wird, denn ich bin nun ja auch schon fast 74.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi. In Ansehung des beträchtlichen Diagnoseaufwands (welche Kasse hat das denn alles bezahlt?) und der vielen ermutigenden Äusserungen von anderen Forumlesern, möchte ich doch zu Deinem Vorgehen einige Zweifel äussern und ein paar Hinweise geben.
Mit einem  PSA von 13,8 (Verdopplungszeit ca. 18 Monate)  und einem Gleason von 3+4 war von Anfang an damit zu rechnen, dass die DHB  den Krebs nicht eliminieren oder auf einem Plateau zum Stillstand bringen würde. Das war frühestens auch ersichtlich, als ein nicht messbarer PSA-Wert nicht erreicht wurde. Den Rat, die DHB dann noch von 13 auf 15 Monate zu verlängern, hast von Leibowitz nicht Du bekommen sondern Christian in einer Situation, die möglicherweise mit der deinigen  nicht vergleichbar war. Du hast das nur kopiert in dem Glauben, je mehr, desto besser und sicherer.  Dem ist aber nicht so, denn wenn die DHB nach 13 Monaten nicht zum Ziel führt, dann tut sie das auch nach 15 oder 20 Monaten nicht sondern erhöht nur das Risiko der dauerhaften Kastration und der Osteoporose.  Der Grund hierfür ist, dass Teile Deiner Krebszellpopulation gegen Testosteron-Entzug resistent sind. Diese befinden sich entweder noch in der Prostata selbst oder haben bereits als nicht erkennbare Mikrometastasen sich in den Lympfknoten und Knochen ihr Plätzchen gesucht.
Leibowitz kennt diese Problematik auch, geht allerdings unter Umgehung aufwendiger Diagnostik davon aus, dass Prostatakrebs (wie übrigens auch Brustkrebs) frühzeitig streut und es sich hier um eine systemische Erkrankung handelt, die auch systemisch angegangen werden muss. Er verordnet deshalb frühzeitig eine Chemotherapie zusammen mit einem zweiten Zyklus der DHB, der allerdings durch antiangiogene Massnahmen möglichst lange hinausgezögert werden soll. 
Diesen Weg bist Du gar nicht konsequent weitergegangen sondern glaubst nun, gestützt auf aufwendige Diagnostik, dass Dein Krebs organbegrenzt ist und mit einer IMRT zum Verschwinden gebracht werden könnte.  Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du richtig liegst, aber ein bisschen Las Vegas ist es schon (die Bestrahlung der Prostata hat ja auch ihre Risiken). Und was willst Du denn machen, wenn auch nach der Bestrahlung der PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt?
Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

> Mit einem  PSA von 13,8 (Verdopplungszeit ca. 18 Monate)  und einem Gleason von 3+4 war von Anfang an damit zu rechnen, dass die DHB  den Krebs nicht eliminieren oder auf einem Plateau zum Stillstand bringen würde......


Damit, lieber Reinardo, rechnet nicht mal Leibowitz, der "Vater der Dreifachen Hormonblockade".

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/Leib125.jpg

Sein mittlerer PSA von 125 Patienten bei den Patienten dieser Grafik: 12,69
Sein Durchschnitts-Gleason gemäss seiner Homepage (Update 2004): 7

http://www.prostatepointers.org/leib...HB-update.html

Die Leibowitz-high-risk-Kriterien auf seiner Homepage nach diesem Update von 2004:
mindestens einer von beiden : 
PSA grösser 20 oder Gleason 8 bis 10.

Bei den Daten von Hutschi würde Leibowitz keine Chemo parallel zu DHB verordnen, denn er hat - falls die Daten stimmen - gemäss Leibowitz keinen Risikofaktor.
Wenn eine alleinige DHB nur bei PSA unter 10 und Gleason max. 6 Sinn machen sollte, kann man sich auch paar Seeds reinstecken lassen oder im UKE bei Huland zur OP anmelden.
Man könnte auch nichts tun, ob das aber angesichts steigender Lebenserwartung das Sinnvollste ist, sei nur am Rande bemerkt.

Was Prof. Böcking unserem Hutschi möglicherweise raten würde, kann man hier erahnen.

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/boecking.PDF

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HorstK

"...oder im UKE bei Huland zur OP anmelden"

Hallo Ludwig,

oder im Süden der Republik :-)

Gruß, Horst

----------


## Paul Neuer

Hallo Hutschi!
:p> :p>
  Wahrscheinlich haben wir den gleichen guten Onkologen in HD.
  Ich war auch in einer ähnlichen Situation wie du.
:p> :p>
  Auch  mein PSA ist in der HDB-Pause (38Monaten) wieder sehr stark angestiegen.(PSA-15) PV- war bei 12cm³ und PSA ist immer weiter gestiegen.
:p> :p>
  Mein Gedanken; da muss noch wo was anderes sein, das PSA verursacht, wurde von
  Barentsz bestätigt mit 3 LK von 5-16mm.
  Kleines PV und steigender PSA ist unverständlich, auch wie bei dir PV-14cm³
  Denke; das Uspio, ist die bessere und genauere Sache.
:p> :p>
  Ich hab dann auch die 2. Runde DHB gemacht insgesamt 15 Monaten. mit (Casodex-50-Avodard-Eligart) nach 5 Wochen DHB war mein PSA wider auf 0,07, nach 5 Moneten PSA-0,04 Bei mir hat die HB noch mal recht gut gewirkt aber die Nebenwirkungen und Beschwerden Der 2-DHB war bedeutend stärker als beim ersten mal.
:p> :p>
      Ich hab dann auch auf Anraten meines oder unserem Onkologen die IMRT gemacht. Das war bei 8 Monaten DHB, hab auch diese bis jetzt Ende 2006 weiter gemacht. Die von Barentsz gefundenen LK wurde mit in die IMRT einbezogen mit insgesamt 50gy.
:p> :p>
  Bei beginn der IMRT hatte ich wieder PSA-<0,01, was auf die HB und nicht auf die IMRT zurückzuführen ist.
  Jetzt zum Ende der DHB oder HB-3 nach 15 Monaten habe ich immer noch PSA<0,01
  Ich habe im März wieder eine Nachuntersuchung im DKFZ, wo die IMRT gemacht wurde.
  Dort wurde bei jeder Untersuchung ein ganzes MRT gemacht, und das Bestrahlung Feld geprüft. Es sind absolut keine Strahlen Schäden festzustellen, alle sind Zufriedenen.
:p> :p>
  Die IMRT mit 76gy (38x-2gy) habe ich sehr gut vertragen, habe auch so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen von der Bestrahlung. 
  Ich fühle mich wohl und hoffe das noch 20 Jahre weiter so ist.
  All zu viel Möglichkeiten haben wir so, wie so nicht, ich denke, dass das bei mir der richtige Weg ist.
:p> :p>
  Viel Erfolg und Gruß
  Paul Neuer

----------


## Harro

Hallo Paul,

vielen Dank für Deinen auführlichen Bericht, der neben den Illini -Ausführungen unter Kisp. Nr. 33 nun meine Entscheidung untermauert. Jedoch werde ich die IMRT nicht mit einer DHB begleiten, obwohl unser gemeinsamer Onkologe auch mir das empfohlen hat. Bei dem Gespräch mit Prof. Debus werde ich aber das Antiandrogen ansprechen und danach evt. absetzen oder ändern.

Zitat Reinardo "In Ansehung des beträchtlichen Diagnoseaufwandes ....
                     welche Kasse hat das bezahlt ?"

Lieber Reinardo, ich habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen, bin aber zu einem hohen Preis privat versichert, und zwar seit nunmehr fast 50 Jahren. Weil ich fast nie krank war, hat meine Kasse sicher ein gutes Polster für mich angelegt. Ich war also nie wirklich krank, hatte im Beruf Erfolg und habe auch noch eine gute Frau gefunden. Jetzt hat es mich nach so einem erfüllten Leben auch erwischt. Na und - verzeih - ich bin Hamburger, wenn Du diese 2 Worte so verstehst, wie sie gemeint sind. Alle von mir verschlissenen Urologen incl. der 3 Professoren wollten mich aufschneiden.
Von Bestrahlung hat mir damals auch keiner was gesagt, weil es wohl noch nicht so populär war und weil selbst in ein und der selben Klinik die Professoren von der Chirurgie und Radiologie sich Ihre Kunden abzujagen versuchen. Erst unlängst hat mir das wieder ein Betroffener aus meiner SHG empört geschildert. Also bin ich nach wait and see bei DHB gelandet,
und zwar nicht ganz ohne Erfolg. Mit den 15 Monaten hast Du natürlich recht. Das habe ich bei Christian irgendwo gelesen. Nun aber den Leibowitz-Cocktail wollte ich nicht akzeptieren. Insofern hast Du auch da recht, weil ich nicht konsequent war oder bin. Also nach der Bestrahlung hoffe ich, noch mit Hormonen experimentieren zu können, zumindest mit denen, die noch mitspielen.

Du erklärst oben, ich hätte nie den nicht meßbaren PSA-Wert erreicht.
Wo liegt denn dieser Wert, nachdem ich monatelang bei 0.01 war?

Zitat Ludwig " Was Prof. Böcking unserem Hutschi möglicherweise raten würde, kann man hier nur erahnen".

Lieber Ludwig, vielen Dank für Deine Anmerkungen. Ich habe die sehr gut fundierten Erläuterungen gelesen. Ich bin aber machtlos gegenüber dieser geballten Ladung an möglichen Versagergründen, die mir blühen können. Übrigens uns allen, die mit DHB Zeit gewonnen haben. Der Eine mehr, der Andere weniger. Ich bin also nun bei weniger, wie die rasche PSA-Entwicklung zeigt. Christian hat meinen ersten Biopsiebefund angezweifelt. In meine Historie habe ich heute neu eingegeben, daß beim Zweitbefund bei Prof. Remberger, Uni-Klinik Homburg/Saar der Malignitätsgrad mit G II - III ermittelt wurde, also eine etwas ungünstigere Bewertung.  Natürlich weiß ich, daß der Befund von Ulm mich nicht in Sicherheit wiegen kann. Das hat auch Prof. Reske betont, der auch eine Kapselüberschreitung nicht ausschloß. Ob nun Bestrahlung oder Prostatektomie, möglicher Lymphknotenbefall oder Metastasen in den Knochen in eben kleineren Abmessungen, als in Ulm feststellbar, sind nicht auszuschließen. Also doch Las Vegas. Aber das ist doch im Leben immer ein bißchen so.

Für einen Platz auf einem Friedhof - neuerdings in der Natur im Pfälzerwald beim Forstamt auszuwählen - habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden. Das Grübeln jeden Abend vor dem Einschlafen habe ich mir aber immer noch nicht abgewöhnen können. Trotzdem !!

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hutschi,
heute war bei mir Reisetag, und nachdem ich wieder in meinem zweiten Zuhause in Spanien angekommen bin, möchte ich mich noch einmal zu Deinem Thread melden. Von Nordlicht (geb. Rendsburger und mit 22 nach Süddeutschland ausgewandert) zu Nordlicht: Laß Dich nicht durch das "Gedöns" um Mikrometastasen usw. nervös machen. Letztere waren ja sicherlich für Dich schon einmal mit ein Grund, DHB zu machen, und diese sollte es theoretisch ja gar nicht mehr bei Dir geben. Ich beobachte seit einigen Wochen Langzeitergebnisse bei DHB und stoße immer wieder auf Versager dieser Therapie. HorstK hat Dir auch kurz geschrieben. Schaue Dir sein Profil an und Du wirst sehen, er hatte trotz Bilderbuchverlauf der DHB ein Rezidiv und hat letztes Jahr die Reißleine gezogen und Prostatektomie gewählt. Ebenso Ludwig hat wegen Versagens der DHB eine Seeds-Therapie gewählt. Ich glaube deshalb, dass Du mit der IMRT schon auf den richtigen Weg bist. Nur die von Deinem Onkologen vorgesehene Hormonbegleittherapie würde ich, wie schon früher angemerkt, mir sehr genau erläuteren und begründen lassen, auch wenn Paul mit dieser Kombination gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Ich persönlich neige immer dazu, sich noch Pulver trocken zu halten.
Da im PET-Cholin keine Auffäligkeiten außerhalb der Prostata waren, stehen Deine Chancen nicht so schlecht, mit der IMRT Ruhe ins Geschehen zu bringen. Auch wenn Deine Lymphe nicht auffällig waren, würde ich diese, wie von Paul beschrieben, mit in die Therapie einbeziehen.

Alles Gute und die richtige Entscheidung wünscht Dir
Knut.

----------


## Harro

Hallo lieber Knut,

vielen Dank für Deine ermutigenden Worte, und das nach einer langen Fahrt nach Spanien. Die PK-Verläufe von HorstK und Ludwig habe ich sofort angeschaut. Sie beweisen doch einmal mehr, wie unterschiedlich die DHB funktioniert, wenn auch die Ausgangslagen nicht identisch waren. Man könnte fast neidisch werden, wenn man von über 6 Jahren nach Beendigung der DHB liest und die Betroffenen erst dann wieder reagieren müssen. Brachy war auch in meine Überlegungen einbezogen. Ein guter Bekannter, der in Köln bei einer allerdings erheblich vergrößerten Prostata damit und mit einem einige Monate späteren  Afterloading behandelt wurde, hat totalen Schiffbruch erlitten und ist jetzt auf Chemo angewiesen. Wie ich aber von Paul erfahren habe, macht Prof. Debus bzw. einer seiner Mitarbeiter auch Brachy, was sogar in Mannheim wohl mit guten Erfolgszahlen abläuft. Der kurze Halbzeitwert bei Brachy macht mich jedoch etwas mißtrauisch, was die Langzeitwirkung anbelangt, denn bei der Kölner Behandlung stieg der PSA schon sehr schnell wieder auf über 10 an, mag sein wegen der übergroßen Prostata. Aber das haben die Kölner doch auch vorher sehen können, nachdem man dort schon versucht hatte, das PV durch eine 2-fache Hormonblockade vorher zu reduzieren.

Ich hoffe, Prof. Debus hat für mich den richtigen Rat parat.

Natürlich weiß ich als Hamburger, was UKE bedeutet, denn ich habe dort 18 Jahre 300 Meter entfernt gewohnt. Dort wird mit Wasserstrahl prostatektomiert, was aber nichts daran ändert, auch mögliche Neben-
wirkungen zu bekommen und befallene Lymphknoten zu übersehen. Das Forum bietet mir nicht nur reichlich Möglichkeit, viele gute Ratschläge zu bekommen - und die habe ich bekommen - sondern vor allem, daß ich mir hier auch etwas von der Seele schreiben kann. Auch dafür bedanke ich mich bei den Forumsgründern und Forumsbegleitern.  

Herzliche Grüße Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Ich habe mir alle Beiträge in diesem Thread noch einmal in Ruhe durchgelesen und finde zwei Dinge bemerkenswert:
Erstens die allzu pauschale Kritik an der DHB und dem Therapiekonzept von Leibowitz. Da wird undifferenziert von "Versagern" gesprochen. Natürlich gibt es "Versager" wie bei jeder Therapie; die Frage ist aber, wo es die meisten Versager gibt. Das ist  doch wohl bei  RPE und Radatio der Fall.  Hier akzeptiert man das jedoch als normal und Ludwig und Knut käme es nicht in den Sinn, die Therapien als solche anzuzweifeln.  Aber warum eigentlich nicht?
Leibowitz war und ist kein Grundlagenforscher. Er ist ein praktizierender Onkologe, der  seine Patienten beobachtet hat, seine Therapie auf den Erhalt der Lebensqualität abgestellt hat und die Ergebnisse publiziert hat. Jeder ist frei, das anzunehmen - aber auch, es zu lassen. 
Ich habe einmal eine sehr gute Vorschullehrerin gekannt. Die hat mir auf meine Frage, wie es komme, dass sie so erfolgreich arbeite (im Gegensatz zu anderen Lehrkräften), folgendes geantwortet: "Am Anfang war ich schlecht. Ich musste feststellen, dass meine Kinder am Ende des Jahres nicht viel besser waren als am Anfang, ausser ihrem natürlichen Wachstum. Da habe ich mich gefragt: Was mache ich falsch? Wie kann ich besser werden? Ich habe mir etwas einfallen lassen. Und so habe ich von Jahr zu Jahr immer bessere Wege gefunden, die Kinder anzusprechen, sie zu motivieren im Lerneifer, in ihrem sozialen Verhalten, in der Verinnerlichung christlicher Werte". Und genau diesen Weg ist Leibowitz gegangen. Ach, hätten wir doch mehr solcher Ärzte, auch in Deutschland!

Zweitens finde ich sehr beachtenswert den Link, den Ludwig  in seinem Beitrag gebracht hat und den ich versuchen werde, hier zu kopieren: htp://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/boecking.PDF  Es handelt sich um einen Aufsatz von Böcking  zur Überlegenheit der Zytometrie  bei der Malignitätsbestimmung  und der bedeutsamen Frage, unter welchen Umständen von einer Hormontherapie abzuraten ist. Der Aufsatz weist auch darauf hin, dass  - leider  -  nur der Patient ein Interesse an der Einbringung der Zytopathologie und ihrer Forschungsergebnisse haben würde, da deren Ergebnisse allzu oft dazu führen würden, eine wait and see - Strategie anzuraten oder von einer Hormontherapie Abstand zu nehmen. Das kann in niemandes Interesse sein - ausgenommen im Interesse des Patienten. 
Ich lese doch in den Beiträgen immer wieder, dass hierzulande Hormontherapie verordnet wird wie Hustensaft, mal mehr mal weniger, mal in dieser Komposition mal in anderer, ohne dass man dies zu begründen vermag, ungeachtet der Beschaffenheit des Krebses und des Krankheitsstadiums. Schliesslich ist damit der Patient erst einmal eine Zeitlang ruhig und zufriedengestellt. Überhaupt gefällt mir die Vorgehensweise bei Neuerkrankten in Gänze nicht. Wenn ich lese, wie sorgfältig jetzt in der Gynäkologie mit Brustkrebs umgegangen wird, die Erarbeitung einer umfassenden Biologie des Krebses und eines multimodalen Therapiekonzepts, welches oft schon eine neoadjuvante Chemotherapie einschliesst, dann kann ich nur sagen: Prostatakrebstherapie ist 20 Jahre im Rückstand. Damals wurden den Frauen bei Entdeckung eines Knötchens auch gleich wahllos die Brüste abgeschnitten und "prophylaktisch" die Gebärmiutter ausgeräumt. Und der BPS, die derzeit einzig mögliche politische Interessenvertretung der PK-Erkrankten?  Man lese nur die BPS-Broschüre: Prostatakrebs - Was nun? Da ist nicht ein Funken von Kritik, Forderung oder gar Rebellion drin. Wären wir im Krieg und die Verfasser dieser Broschüre wären Soldaten, müsste man sie allesamt wegen Feigheit vor dem Feind erschiessen. Die Selbsthilfegruppen bei Brustkrebs haben für ihre Klientel mehr erreicht.
Leider gehen solche Schriften wie die von Ludwig dankenswerterweise per Link ins Forum gebrachten schnell unter und werden vergessen. Deshalb weise ich hier noch einmal darauf hin. Einen Widerspruch zur Therapie von Leibowitz kann ich nur vordergründig erkennen. Vielmehr erklären die Forschungsergebnisse der Zytometriker (Trinbukait)  die Behandlungserfolge von Leibowitz, welcher die DHB nicht als Allheilmittel versteht, vielmehr diese nur kurzzeitig und kontrolliert einsetzt und mit antiangiogenen Mitteln und Mixturen frühzeitig eingesetzter leichter Chemotherapie kombiniert.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

Hallo lieber Reinardo,

natürlich muß man Dir bescheinigen, daß Du mit Deinen Vorwürfen so falsch nicht liegst. Mein Problem mit der DHB, und Du hast nun meine noch ergänzte PK-Historie gelesen, war 1. der zu rasche PSA-Anstieg und 2. die 
für mich nicht nachzuvollziehende Zusammensetzung des Leibowitz-Cocktails. Ich habe einfach Hemmungen, so etwas wie Thaliodomid zu schlucken und Celebrex soll inzwischen auch in Deutschland nicht mehr zugelassen sein. Selbst die mir von einem Professor und Mitinhaber eines bekannten Großlabors im hiesigen Raum empfohlenen Vigantoletten (Vitamin D 3) siehe hierzu z. B. Calcitriol haben mich noch nicht so recht wegen der erheblichen Nebenwirkungen überzeugen können. Die Packung liegt hier also. Flutamid, was ich zusammen mit Procar einnehmen wollte, habe ich verschenkt, nachdem ich lange mit der Einnahme gezögert habe und nehme nun wegen der hoffentlich doch besseren Wirkung seit 5 Tagen
wieder Casodex 50 mg (N 3 Packung). Es kann sein, daß Du einen oder sogar 2 Beiträge zu diesem Thread, wie Du es nennst, nicht lesen konntest, weil sie aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen zwar angekündigt aber nicht lesbar waren. Jetzt ist aber dank Holger alles wieder an der richtigen Stelle. Mit Casodex habe ich ja auch nur angefangen, um bis zur IMRT noch etwas zu machen. Forumsteilnehmer haben mir teilweise per E-Mail
geraten, was zu tun mit 8.86 PSA - also, wie Du sagst inkonsequent. Aber bitte, mach mich noch schlau, wie niedrig  denn nun der nicht mehr meßbare PSA liegen soll.  Ich hatte doch monatelang 0.01 und mein Labor hat mir erläutert, noch niedriger zu ermitteln, wäre nicht sinnvoll, denn 0.01 ist doch fast Null.

Über Ratschläge von Dir, bevor ich für IMRT einen Termin mache würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinardo,

passend zu Deinem Besuch der Demo für Rosa Luxemburg möchte ich fort fahren "PKler, hört die Signale". Damit meine ich natürlich die Versager der DHB, die gemäß meinem Eindruck bisher ein gewisses Tabuthema waren. Aber inzwischen haben wir beide uns mit unseren Ansichten zur DHB angenähert, indem wir diese als eine Therapiemöglichkeit und nicht mehr nur als *die* Therapie ansehen. Dem von Dir immer wieder gezeichnete Bild von Leibowitz kann ich aber nicht ganz folgen. Er ist Amerikaner- ich gehöre noch zu der Generation, die das Bild des "guten Amerikaners" in sich tragen- und leidet sicherlich nicht an Selbstzweifeln. Auch unter Berücksichtigung der amerikanischen Mentalität ist die Ausrufung des Platinstandards und in den Vorträgen dargelegte quasi 100 % Erfolgsquote bei dem Thema PK nicht alltäglich, und man muss sich dann auch an solchen Aussagen messen lassen. Und hier wird gemäß meinen Beobachtungen Leibowitz in keiner Weise seinen selbst gesetzten Ansprüchen gerecht.
Die DHB ist also eine Therapiemöglichkeit von vielen mit Vorteilen bei bestimmten Krankheitsbildern aber auch mit Gefahren bei anderen Krankheitsbildern. Wenn wir uns darauf verständigen können, dann haben wir in der Zukunft einen Diskussionspunkt weniger. Übrigens, ich werde meine DHB zu Ende führen.
Aus dem sonnigen Andalusien herzliche Grüße nach Berlin
Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut und Hutschi. Bei hohem Gleason-Score, der gleichbedeutend ist mit vorherrschend x-ploider und aneuploider DNA-Verteilung würde ich eine DHB als Alleintherapie auch nicht vorschlagen, möglicherweise nur palliativ bei Beschwerden und nur adjuvant. Leibowitz, der die Forschungsergebnisse von Tribukait u.a. nicht kennt, ist sich der Begrenztheit der DHB aber durchaus bewusst, wenn er schreibt: "Die Krebszellen, die noch in der Prostata eingeschlossen sind, bestehen hauptsächlich  aus weniger agressiven Zellen, die versuchen, sich noch "normal" zu verhalten. Jedoch einige wenige mutieren und/oder nehmen eine biologische Aggressivität an. Sie finden einen Weg, sich von der Prostata zu entfernen, . . . zu den Knochen, ähnlich wie Grassamen. Danach müssen sie eine Möglichkeit finden, winzige Blutgefässe andocken zu lassen (Angiogenese). . . Dies hilft zu erläutern, weshalb man von der Hormontherapie erwartet, dass sie am effektivsten bei den Krebszellen in der Prostata wirkt im Gegensatz zu denen in den Knochen.  Wenn  sie (die DHB) versagt, geschieht dies in den allermeisten Fällen in entfernteren Bereichen. Männer, die an Prostatakrebs sterben, sterben niemals durch Krebszellen innerhalb der Prostata, sondern an Krebszellen, die die Prostata verlassen haben, an Metastasen. Unsere dreifache Hormonblockade ist sehr effektiv, insbesondere um Krebszellen innerhalb der Prostata zu kontrollieren." Genau das sagen auch die Zytopathologen, gehen aber noch weiter mit der Aussage, dass die Hormontherapie bei höheren Graden der Entartung sogar kontraindiziert ist, weil sie durch Vernichtung der hormonsensiblen Krebszellen der agressiveren Krebskomponente einen Wachstumsvorteil  verschafft und die Situation damit verschlimmert, ja letztendlich für den Betroffenen hoffnungsslos  macht. Leibowitz, der die  "kurativen" Therapien wegen ihrer Risiken, ihrer Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität und ihrer ungewissen Erfolgsaussichten grundsätzlich ablehnt, verordnet aber, sobald erkennbar ist, dass die DHB versagt, eine Chemotherapie. Zu einer Hormonresistenz lässt er es jedoch  nicht kommen, und er ist  unseren Urologen/Onkologen damit immer noch weit voraus.
Den Anwendungsbereich der DHB sehe ich daher mehr bei niedrigeren Gleason-Graden, als Alternative zu radikalen Therapien, auch um möglicher Progression und Mutation vorzubeugen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,
Deine Leibowitz Interpretation zu niedrigen Gleason Score als beste Wahl für DHB hatte Ludwig schon anders gesehen und Dir den entsprechenden Link gegeben. Ich möchte dazu noch anmerken, dass niedrige Gleason Score doch meistens auch mit diploid gleich zu setzen sind, und so ist die noch bessere Empfehlung gar nichts zu machen und den Zustand durch Feinnadelbiopsie abzusichern. DHB ade.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Das ist in der Theorie richtig. Bei meinem derzeitigen Wissensstand würde ich mich auch so verhalten: gar nichts machen, durch eine DNA-Analyse den Befund absichern und in 3-monatlichen Abständen den PSA-Wert kontrollieren, ggfls. die Verdopplungszeiten (Velocity) berechnen. Mit meiner derzeitigen Verdopplungszeit, wenn es so bleibt, werde ich 200 Jahre alt. Da kann ich zufrieden sein.
Leider funktioniert das in der Praxis so nicht immer. Da ist zunächst die psychische Belastung nach der Diagnose "Krebs", die wir seit Anbeginn unserer Tage mit der Vorstellung verbinden, nun bald einen schrecklichen Tod sterben zu müssen. Mit dieser Belastung können die meisten Menschen nicht fertigwerden, sie wird durch unsere Urologen meistens auch nicht gemindert. Die Empfehlung: Lassen Sie sich operieren, dann sind Sie's los - folgt doch reflexartig auf dem Fusse.
Zweitens besteht auch bei peridiploider DNA-Verteilung die Gefahr der Progression , d.h. der Vergrösserung der Krebsgeschwulst, der Kapselüberschreitung und der Entwicklung von Harnbeschwerden. Und es besteht die Gefahr der Mutation. So schreibt Tribukait in seinem Aufsatz zum Symposium: "Langzeituntersuchungen machen deutlich, dass der Begriff des klinisch insignifikanten Tumors nur unter Berücksichtigung einer Zeitangabe sinnvoll ist. Patienten mit lokalisierten diploiden Grad 1 Tumoren haben zwar eine 5-jährige Tumor-spezifische Überlebenserwartung von mehr als 95%, die jedoch nach 10 Jahren auf 75% abgesunken ist. Wiederholte Biopsien bestätigen eine zeitlich fortlaufende Dedifferenzierung des Tumors." 

Bedenkt man, dass schätzungsweise mehr als 50% aller neu diagnostizierten Prostatakrebse dieser low- risk-Kategorie zurechenbar sind, so sehe ich in diesem Szenarium  die DHB als die hinsichtlich Erhalt der Lebensqualität, Risiken lokaler radikaler Massnahmen, Erfolgsaussichten  und Prävention möglicher Verschlimmerung als die bestmögliche aller Therapien.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,
wie ich aus Deiner Antwort ersehen kann, gehörst Du zu den Frühaufstehern. Ich habe mich schon mehr der spanischen Lebensweise angepasst und komm kaum vor Mitternacht ins Bett. Mit Deinen Ausführungen gehe ich soweit einig, wobei ich Dein Allheilmittel DHB inzwischen distanzierter sehe, wie schon mehrfach angemerkt. Auch bei diploider Verteilung muss erst noch die DHB ihren Nutzen unter Beweis stellen, da in der Arbeit von Tribukai, die schon so oft die Gemüter hier im Forum bewegt hat, auch nach 14 Jahren Beobachtungszeit kein Vorteil von Hormonbehandlung zu Nichtbehandlung fest gestellt werden konnte. Ansonsten gilt, wie es mir einmal Ludwig so schön mitgeteilt hat: Knut, es gibt und Du findest Alles, aber beim PK gibt es kein Schwarz oder Weiß sondern nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten. In diesem Sinne- wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe, sieht es wieder nach einem sonnigen Tag aus- sonnige Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Reinhardo,

Zitat:

Bedenkt man, dass schätzungsweise mehr als 50% aller neu diagnostizierten Prostatakrebse dieser low- risk-Kategorie zurechenbar sind, so sehe ich in diesem Szenarium die DHB als die hinsichtlich Erhalt der Lebensqualität, Risiken lokaler radikaler Massnahmen, Erfolgsaussichten und Prävention möglicher Verschlimmerung als die bestmögliche aller Therapien.

mit der Einschränkung:
dass die Dedifferenzierung als auch die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit der Zellen durch die DHB so beinflusst wird dass  mit dem Erreichen der 
übelichen Lebenserwartung (ggf mit persönlichen Abstrichen) gerechnet werden kann.
Dies wird natürlich um so unsicher je jünger der Betroffene ist.
Und da kann man dann natürlich die Strategie verfolgen- wehret den Anfängen- und zwar richtig (radikal) "Schäden" eingerechnet . 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter,

Deine PK-Historie fehlt. Mach uns doch schlau, nachdem Du, wenn auch um Umwegen, so einen tollen Wert hast, denn immerhin habe ich ja tatsächlich 2003 mit der DHB begonnen

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter,

die Mail kann über die PK- Historie zu erreichen.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Ich frage mich, was aus mir geworden wäre, hätte ich im April 2003 als Gleason 2+2-Low-Risk-Biopsierter eine DHB gemacht.
> 
> Bestimmt kein 0,0-PSA'ler, der ich heute (mit Umwegen) bin. 
> 
> (Hallo Carola, Du hast richtig gelesen.)
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallo Dieter,

das freut mich aber für Dich! Ich wünsche Dir, dass das PSA dort unten bleibt!
Allerdings wundere ich mich unter dem Aspekt des Lymphknotenbefalls über den niedrigen Ausgangsgleason von 2+2 ein wenig. 
Immerhin warst Du gut aufgeklärt und die Nachbetreuung war in HH wohl vorbildlich, sonst hättest Du nun keinen PSA von 0,0.

Liebe Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------

